# Titanic



## Firawyn (Apr 16, 2012)

In light of the 100th Anniversary of the sinking of the Titanic, I re-watched the movie from 1997. I haven't seen that movie since right after it came out...

...and I about fell over when I realized that King Theoden was the Captain of the Titanic. 

Not kidding. Bernard Hill plays Captain Smith. 


:*D I couldn't help myself. Had to share.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn't notice that when I watched it a few months ago. I'll have to pay more attention the next time I watch it.


----------

